# If You Could Visit Any Country Which One Would You Choose?



## Jenny (May 12, 2006)

If you could go and visit one country in the world without any hassle of money, visa, etc, where would you go?

You can't choose your own country, obviously. 

For me, I'd choose France. 

What about you?


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd choose Australia, although I dunno how I would get through the long flight


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I would love to spend a couple weeks backpacking through Thailand and enjoying their awesome food! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben Francisco (Nov 20, 2012)

I would either choose Netherlands, Amsterdam or the U.S.A. for New York.. personal reasons. 

- - - Updated - - -

Hmm.. Thailand is one of the countries with the best noodles, rolls, and spice-hot food, very delicious!


----------



## Multipackcan (Nov 29, 2012)

Japan for me  I'd also love to see a lot places in South America.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Turkey, hands down. Beautiful place with beautiful people and rich in culture and tradition as well. I've been there once before yet I'd still give anything to go again.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Turkey, sweaden, africa


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

I would like to go austria and switzerland


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

Mecca mukarema..and madina


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Afshan Naz said:


> Mecca mukarema..and madina


MASHALLAH may that day come very soon in your life ameen
i have visited these two cities twice ALHUMDULILAH 
Those were great marvellous blessed days of my life


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

you are lucky:thumbsup:ameen and thanks


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

Scandinavian countries, like Sweden, Norway and Denmark.


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Saudia Arabia 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

i would like to visit JAPAN , America or China .. 
i'll must want to see New York .. And Washington DC..:cool!:


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

i rather choose switzerland


----------



## shoaib.fayyaz (Oct 28, 2013)

i would love to visit _*SAUDI ARABIA. InshAllah*_


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I choose china japan korea and austrailia


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Switzerland...


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

L.A U.S.A
Dubai


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Mecca mukarema and madina though i have visited once but its never enough!
then turkey!


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Italy, Italy, and nowhere but...


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Italy. Especially, Roma and Firenze :3


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Italia, Milan, the fashion capital of Europe and home to A.C. Milan.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Venice for me!
I want to attend the Carnivale di Venezia (Carnival of Venice) so badly...


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

France and Italy.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Sweden, Greenland or Finland. Any one of those quiet little countries who r rich and aren't the centre of attention on the globe.


----------



## Ahren (Mar 7, 2015)

China or Tibet. Adore this countries.


----------



## rightjobs (Mar 17, 2015)

Italy and Australia.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Italy, Australia or Turkey, would decide later, when someone offers me a free trip. :roll:


----------



## muneerafadhul (Aug 22, 2015)

Makkah and egypt :grin: i dont need a visa to visit Makkah because am from bahrain but still i didnt get a chance to visit... ensive:


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

muneerafadhul said:


> Makkah and egypt :grin: i dont need a visa to visit Makkah because am from bahrain but still i didnt get a chance to visit... ensive:


gr8 country bahrain...have lived there....are u a native bahraini?


----------



## muneerafadhul (Aug 22, 2015)

basically, we are from Pakistan but living in bahrain from past 3 generations we are nationlized now


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

muneerafadhul said:


> basically, we are from Pakistan but living in bahrain from past 3 generations we are nationlized now


:thumbsup:


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

I would visit Singapor and England


----------

